# I need pictures of vintage panniers.



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

I want to sew a set of panniers and I'd love them to be traditionally styled, just made out of lighter materials like spectra cloth.

So I'm looking for pictures of vintage canvas panniers that I can reverse engineer.

I've got plenty of reference for Berthoud/TA bags, but I'd love to see if there are any other good ideas from the past out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikerescue/2918797717/

http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/duluth-pack-pannier-style-canvas-bike-bag.html?CID=GoogleShopping

http://www.etsy.com/listing/46490963/city-bicycle-panniers-brown-waxed

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bicycle-Paniers-from-canvas-military-surplus-map-b/

They are available....but i do see the NEED to do it yourself......I'm like that too


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

https://www.ecovelo.info/2008/05/19/basil-kavan-ii-natural-panniers/

VERY NICE...check out Basil's site











make a set of these....please post pictures!


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links!

I know it'd be easier to buy them and I've considered talking to berthoud and asking them to sew me some made from spectra instead of canvas. but I'm guessing that would be prohibitively expensive.

I've just been very disappointed that most sets seem to weigh 4-5 pounds just for the panniers. My backpacking gear is light, my backpack, which is far more complicated than a pannier, is light so I see no reason for panniers to be stuck in the 80s in regards to weight. 

And I figure the older styles will be a lot easier to sew- less little fiddly pieces. Figure there have to be a hundred seams in my Arkel panniers.

And I figure waterproof is silly for panniers- they just need to be a bag that hold my gear. Figure the few things that need to stay dry fit in a lightweight dry bag...

But, we'll see. I've got an idea for an ultralight pannier that's basically mesh+strap webbing and would fold up into a very small bag, but who knows if it will work...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

trust me...i am a do-it-yourselfer too....so i get it

Those basil are gorgeous!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree with TOG, those Basils are nice. Lotophage - don't forget that you need a sitffener of some sort for the "rack" side of the pannier to keep it from flapping into the tire/rim/spokes. I've been considering making some of my own as well and I'm trying to work that one out with something light. Good luck with your project.

Bob


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you done yet?...where's the pictures?..... man you're slow.......


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta put in a new floor this weekend. And source/build some new poles for my tent. etc. This is not a high priority project...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

likely story.............I bet your house already has a floor...........

What ya putting in?....tile?.....wood?.....laminate?


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> likely story.............I bet your house already has a floor...........
> 
> What ya putting in?....tile?.....wood?.....laminate?


Vinyl plank floor in the kitchen. In theory it works like a pergo floor but it's waterproof. That's kinda important. Figure I'd test it on the smallest, hardest working in the house. If it works it's going in the basement as well.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

i used to live in a house out in Denver that had a carpeted kitchen...GROSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> i used to live in a house out in Denver that had a carpeted kitchen...GROSSSSSSSS


Ours had a carpeted bathroom when we moved in. I still shudder when i think of that.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yeah the house I'm talking about had carpeted bathroom too...gag..............


----------

